# code #01279 Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (G251) How to test sensor?



## btleboy (Apr 15, 2000)

My abs light will illuminate after driving awhile, normally after accelerating quickly or around turns. I pulled the code 01279 Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (G251) 27-10-Implausible Signal Intermittent from the vag-com and tried to do some searching. I'm pretty sure its the Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor going bad but I'd like to make sure before I spend the money on it. Is there anyway to test this sensor? My car is a 2001 225 so from what I have read I only have the one sensor on the side of the glovebox. 
I have tried to reset the sensor by:
Select -> 03-ABS Brakes
Read and Clear Fault codes.
Login with 40168
Go to Basic Settings, Group 069
Wait for it to say:
Compens OK 0.0 m/s (or something very simiar to that)
Make sure the car is on a flat, level surface when you do this.
The number never goes to 0.0 m/s it stays at 23.060 m/s does this mean its gone for sure? Thanks, Steve


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: code #01279 Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (G251) How to test sensor? (btleboy)*

According to Bentley, it's "on center console under the selector lever trim". Unfortunately, Bentley has no test procedures for it. 
-Uwe-


----------



## btleboy (Apr 15, 2000)

*Re: code #01279 Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (Uwe)*

Thanks for the info, my car is 2001 pre-esp so I found out that there is only one sensor, the longitudinal acceleration sensor located on the side endcap of the dash behind the glovebox. I'm just trying to figure out if the sensor is bad for sure. I guess ill just have to take a chance for once and throw a part at it.







Thanks again for the help, Steve


_Modified by btleboy at 8:23 PM 4-16-2007_


----------



## VWejne (Sep 14, 2009)

*005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation*

I have same problem but I have Passat 3C 2006. after change my parking brake unit I have lot of faults. after some coding and basic settings it stay only one . : 

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 P HW: 3C0 614 095 P 
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0003 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0667001597 
Coding: 0000296 
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345 
VCID: 2F68B52FBE06536 

1 Fault Found: 
01279 - Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (G251) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation 

I don't know how to corect this fault. Vhen I measured it have : in stay possition -0.097 I dont know where is probelm can anybody help me with it? 

here is full login of car : 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 3C0 
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 4F 52 53 55 56 5D 62 
72 76 77 7D 

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ6P161611 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
5D-Operations -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
7D-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail! 
Part No SW: 03G 906 021 MR HW: 028 101 211 9 
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 9389 
Revision: --H02--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 0000072 
Shop #: WSC 66565 257 00032 
VCID: 7BF0517F3AFE7F6 

2 Faults Found: 
006215 - Please check DTC Memory of ABS Controller 
P1847 - 000 - 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100000 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 214362 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2017.14.00 
Time: 14:24:31 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 798 /min 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
(no units): 3.00 
Voltage: 13.91 V 
(no units): 0.00 
Bin. Bits: 00000000 
Angle: 0.000° 

050199 - Implausible Data Received from Parking Brake Control Module 
U0417 - 000 - 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100000 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 214362 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2017.14.00 
Time: 14:24:31 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 798 /min 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Load: 0.0 % 
Voltage: 13.91 V 
Bin. Bits: 00001000 
Torque: 139.1 Nm 
Bin. Bits: 0 01 0 

Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 P HW: 3C0 614 095 P 
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0003 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0667001597 
Coding: 0000296 
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345 
VCID: 2F68B52FBE06536 

1 Fault Found: 
01279 - Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (G251) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 JC HW: 1K0 820 047 JC 
Component: Climatic PQ35 142 1111 
Revision: 00142012 Serial number: 00000000000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 6ED6682B798C1AE 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 Q HW: 3C8 937 049 Q 
Component: Bordnetz-SG H55 X820 
Revision: 00H55000 Serial number: 00000016100179 
Coding: EF828F8700281000280000000F000000000F5C416440112000 0000000000 
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345 
VCID: 3F88E56F6E66A36 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB 
Component: Wischer VW461 012 0503 
Coding: 00063445 
Shop #: WSC 12345 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 T Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB 
Component: RegenLichtSens 011 1110 
Coding: 00483661 
Shop #: WSC 12345 

1 Fault Found: 
03267 - Unlocking of Hatch / Trunk Lid 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101100 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 204 
Mileage: 214362 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2017.14.00 
Time: 14:38:00 

Freeze Frame: 
ON 
Voltage: 14.25 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 J HW: 3C0 909 605 J 
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW8 029 2521 
Revision: 09029000 Serial number: 003A2P095SUQ 
Coding: 0012340 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001 
VCID: 2D54AF27B40A216 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 E HW: 3C0 953 549 E 
Component: J0527 0015 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 3C9953507P 
Coding: 0000111 
Shop #: WSC 00779 779 00779 
VCID: 2E56A82BB90C5AE 

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 920 872 G HW: 3C0 920 872 G 
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 160F00 
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod 
VCID: 295C5B3748E23D6 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 F HW: PPðýÝå 
Component: J533__Gateway P 0090 
Revision: P Serial number: 1100 
Coding: F9817F1E4026039002 
Shop #: WSC 00779 779 00779 
VCID: 24424A03E7C0E0E 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 K HW: 3C0 959 433 K 
Component: IMMO 038 0367 
Revision: 00038000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151 
VCID: 326EBC5BAD347EE 

Part No: 3C0 905 861 D 
Component: ELV 024 0370 
3C0905861D ELV 024 0370 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 37: Navigation Labels: None 
Part No SW: 1K0 035 191 D HW: 1K0 035 191 D 
Component: J401 0303 
Revision: 00018000 Serial number: VWZ1Z2G7476517 
Coding: 0043400 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K 
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2365 
Coding: 0000247 
Shop #: WSC 00779 779 00779 
VCID: 3666804B415C62E 

2 Faults Found: 
00120 - Outside Warning Light/Door exit Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit 
00131 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb 
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 3360B95F522E776 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 K HW: 3C0 959 433 K 
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 038 0455 
Revision: 00038000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 10910A080186CE7E38021C1DF0084F0E703C00 
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345 
VCID: 326EBC5BAD347EE 

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C 
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J533_) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 532 HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway P 0090 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 1100 
Coding: 00000000 
Shop #: WSC 24086 012 1979136 
VCID: E6C6900B117C52E 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K 
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2365 
Coding: 0000246 
Shop #: WSC 00012 000 00000 
VCID: 37788D4F46569B6 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 907 801 E HW: 3C8 907 801 E 
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-15417 0007 
Revision: 010 Serial number: 00000000186890 
Coding: 0000057 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001 
VCID: 2C52A2238F1028E 

3 Faults Found: 
00474 - Control Module for Immobilizer 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 11100100 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 204 
Mileage: 214362 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2017.14.00 
Time: 14:37:37 

Freeze Frame: 
Voltage: 13.80 V 
Count: 36 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Hex Value: 0x1270 
Hex Value: 0x0001 
Hex Value: 0x0101 


01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 11100100 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 204 
Mileage: 214362 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2017.14.00 
Time: 14:37:40 

Freeze Frame: 
Voltage: 13.90 V 
Count: 73 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Hex Value: 0x1270 
Hex Value: 0x0001 
Hex Value: 0x0101 

01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 11100100 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 204 
Mileage: 214362 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2017.14.00 
Time: 14:37:36 

Freeze Frame: 
Voltage: 13.80 V 
Count: 74 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Hex Value: 0x1270 
Hex Value: 0x0001 
Hex Value: 0x0101 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl 
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 2311169 
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345 
VCID: 3462BA43572070E 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l X018 
Coding: 00000035 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 330 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r X018 
Coding: 00000035 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: None 
Part No SW: 1K0 035 191 D HW: 1K0 035 191 D 
Component: R 0303 
Revision: 00018000 Serial number: VWZ1Z2G7476517 
Coding: 0043400 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 5D: Operations Labels: 3C0-035-151.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 035 151 C HW: 3C0 035 151 C 
Component: J738 011 0018 
Revision: 00011000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 183A6EF32B88B4E 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 959 703 F 
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2432 
Coding: 0000144 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001 
VCID: 3360B95F522E776 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 959 704 F 
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2432 
Coding: 0000144 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001 
VCID: 3462BA43572070E 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 1Z0-919-283.lbl 
Part No SW: 1Z0 919 283 B HW: 1Z0 919 283 B 
Component: Parkhilfe 4-Kan H04 0020 
Coding: 0000001 
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151 
VCID: 3D749F67646AB16 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3C0-035-730.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 035 730 B HW: 5N0 035 730 B 
Component: J412 8502 
Revision: 00015000 Serial number: 0000B7A112387 
Coding: 0020055 
Shop #: WSC 00779 779 00779 
VCID: 27585D0F96F60B6 

1 Fault Found: 
02794 - Cell-Phone Prep. Control Head (E508) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101001 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 204 
Mileage: 214362 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2017.14.00 
Time: 14:37:39 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 7D: Aux. Heat Labels: 1K0-963-235.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 963 235 E HW: 1K0 963 235 E 
Component: PTC-Element 0404 
Revision: 00800000 Serial number: 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 2D54AF27B40A216 

No fault code found. 

End --------------------------------------------------------------------- 



or where I can find this sensor - G251 ?


----------



## MichaelEr (Nov 15, 2011)

VWejne said:


> I have same problem but I have Passat 3C 2006. after change my parking brake unit I have lot of faults. after some coding and basic settings it stay only one . :
> 
> Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.clb
> Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 P HW: 3C0 614 095 P
> ...



In case that's still relevant,
You can perform the basic settings as outlined here:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/inde..._.26_Yaw_Rate_Sensor_.28G200.2FG202.2FG251.29


----------

